# Up Close and Personal With Mr Gold...!!!!



## modtheworld44 (Sep 1, 2016)

modtheworld44


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 1, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Lou (Sep 1, 2016)

Weird feathering. Do you have lead or platinum in it?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 1, 2016)

Lou said:


> Weird feathering. Do you have lead or platinum in it?


I agree with Lou. Looks like Pt to me.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Sep 1, 2016)

Lou said:


> Weird feathering. Do you have lead or platinum in it?



Lou

Unless there's a type of ceramic CPU that contains platinum,then no on the platinum.

The lead was dropped on the first filtering with sulfuric acid,so I would have to say no lead either.

Which side of the button are you referring to when you say "Weird feathering"?
Thank You for looking at my button,what purity would you say it is just by looks.
Thanks in advance for your time Lou I know your very busy taking care of your little one and congrats by the way.




glorycloud said:


> Very nice!



glorycloud

Thanks,I got more coming to a GRF near you.LOL :G 
I'm working on the rest of the 13.1lbs of ceramics this weekend(all gold capped), then on to the other lower end ceramics.Thank You for your time,and looking at me gold.





modtheworld44


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 1, 2016)

I've had traces of platinum, palladium and iridium show up in ceramics so anything is possible.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Sep 1, 2016)

goldsilverpro said:


> Lou said:
> 
> 
> > Weird feathering. Do you have lead or platinum in it?
> ...




goldsilverpro and Lou


After reading yalls post's I decided to go have the button xrfed.I went in thinking that it looked at least to be three nines pure and maybe close to three nines five.Boy was I surprised to see this read out!!!!
I can definitely say no pt or lead.Which brings me back to the Weird feathering part.I get this sort of pattern quite alot ,most of the times I just don't post the pictures from my melts.

The craziest thing about this button is the fact that the solution it was dropped from was dirtier than sam hell And I did nothing more than two boiling distilled water washes before the melt.Well guess I can finally admit I'm not a dummy after all.LOL Although I do still believe that "you can learn alot from a dummy.Well off to go find that book I lost.......Thanks in advance for making me get off my butt and getting this xrfed.



P.S I found my book "Refining For Dummies 101"......LOL :G 



modtheworld44


----------



## Lou (Sep 1, 2016)

Don't take the XRF to the bank. I have some Niton instruments and they're only as good as their calibration and it doesn't have the precision (or the accuracy, for that matter) to determine 995 from 999, let alone 99.99 from 99.9. Also, when you quickly 'shoot' the piece like that, you aren't giving the instrument time to integrate (add) counts measured from the fluorescence of impurity elements--that's why you see it's 99.99% +/- 2.57 (at 0.7 sec) vs +/- 1.59 (at 1.2 sec measurement time).

If you really want to know how pure your gold is, you can do as Harold has (and others) and I can test the gold for you with ICP-OES for up to 5N5 and ICP-MS for higher purities. We can analyze it as commercial gold per ASTM or per ISO specification. 

Not trying to offend, but one thing, if I pride myself on anything, is that I know very high purity gold very well. I have made the gold that is used as a standard by which others' gold is judged and you can do the same. Follow the procedure list in Techniques under Ultra high purity gold and tell me if it doesn't look wildly different than your button now (as well as being worth much more than spot price, when certified).

Cheers and wishing you more :G


----------



## Lou (Sep 1, 2016)

and if I were a guessing man, I'd guess about 99.2-99.8


----------



## anachronism (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm with Lou and Chris on this. That's PGM because I have had it myself. I've had a very similar pattern with Palladium to be honest although I'm sure the guys know better than me. Also that's nowhere near 4 x 9 as Lou said. Sorry an' all but no way. 

My Niton would be able to identify that metal and as Lou said it depends upon how detailed the calibration is. 

There are plenty of ceramics that have Palladium bearing MLCC on them, and that's where I'd begin to look.


----------

